# Best plants for 2.5g Betta.



## chrisjg04 (Jan 12, 2009)

Ive been looking around at plants for my 2.5g Betta tank for some time now, but I don't really know a whole lot yet since this is my first time diving into the world of planted tanks. 

I was thinking of adding some Wysteria to the back, some E. Tunellis for the front, frogbit as a floater and something else for a middle ground but had no idea yet...

Would this work for this tank. 

For my substrate I am using potting soil with gravel on top, and I have a 10w full spectrum lamp on the tank. 

Any opinions or advice is greatly appreciated. I would like to do this right.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

thats a lot of room. the betta must be happy.


----------



## chrisjg04 (Jan 12, 2009)

He seems happy I really would like to have him in a 5 gallon but I don't have the room for one as I am a college student living in the dorm rooms. So I want to plant his 2.5g and give him the best home possible.


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

In my betta tanks I have crypts, java fern, willow moss and Riccia (floating).


----------



## chrisjg04 (Jan 12, 2009)

I am thinking of going with Wysteria (back), Crypt Wendetti (middle), E. Tenellis (front), and Amazon frogbit (floating). Does this sound good?


----------



## AshK (Nov 21, 2008)

A 5 gallon hex has almost the same footprint as a 2.5 gallon....The added gallons would not only give him more room, but also keep water parameters more stable. It's hard to effectively heat smaller tanks, and I worry constant temperature fluctuations would be awful for the betta.

I don't think E. tenellus would do very well with only 10 watts of light. You could give it a shot, but there's a lot of other plants out there which would be more suitable. Some java ferns, moss, crypts, pennywort, and anubias would do fine though. Get some nice manzanita driftwood branches, a couple rhizomes of narrowleaf java ferns, several anubias nana petites, whatever moss you fancy and some crypts. Pennywort and hornwort make great floating plants my bettas love to hang out in.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I would stick with mostly smaller plants that do not grow fast. Like petite Anubias, Java fern, Crypts. I would also stay away from floaters, because they will grow too fast blocking out the light. For the background I would go wilth a plant with small leafs like Rotala.


----------



## chrisjg04 (Jan 12, 2009)

OK new plant, Some Rotala for the background, and some Java fern and either crypts or anubias for the middle. Then perhaps some micro sword for the front if it will work?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

You can try the micro sword, it may or may not do well. For me it has been a difficult plant to grow, even with C02 & 3wpg's.


----------

